# NorthEast Italy for the Holidays-advice, please!



## marcl (May 4, 2010)

Greetings,

I am studying in Montpellier, France. My wife and I are planning a trip to NE Italy for the winter holidays. I only get a chance to see her every few months, since she lives in the USA - so, I'd like our 2 week trip to be as good as possible.

I believe I will fly RyanAir from Marseille to Venice. From there, it's about a 2 hour drive up toward the Dolomites. Our (very) basic plan at this point is to spend a few days in Venice either on the way in or out - and then head into the mountains.

Any advice on where to go? Ski? See? Eat? Stay?
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Marc


----------

